# ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT and no DRI [solved]

## Loci79

Hi everyone,

I have a problem with my new HD2600XT and DRI. I searched google, several forums, the ATI-site and found several pages where the problem was described but no "workaround" or config helped.

Currently installed:

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4

media-libs/mesa-7.0.2

x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.1

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.452 (latest stable doesn't support this card)

x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105

xorg-server built with mesa 6.5.2 although mesa 7.0.2 was already installed

glxinfo Output -> http://phpfi.com/294350

Xorg.93.log -> http://phpfi.com/294352

xorg.conf -> http://phpfi.com/294353

```
loci@valhalla ~ $ glxinfo

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

...

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

Running glxinfo with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose produces the same output as without.

I tried commenting out several modules in xorg.conf but libGLcore gets loaded every time.

I'm using XGL as AIGLX seems not to be supported by ati-drivers yet but Compiz-Fusion needs it. The RadeonHD-driver doesn't support 3D-acceleration, too.

Hope someone can help me.

Regards

LociLast edited by Loci79 on Sat Jul 05, 2008 1:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Loci79

*push* nobody an idea?

----------

## Loci79

*push2*

It's rather urgent as watching videos with xine is nearly impossible...CPU utilization is near 100% and the video is choppy...

----------

## Fadoksi

Not sure will this work, but try

```

eselect opengl set ati

```

I had the same problem sometime, and that fixed it... I don't know why it wasn't automatically set.

----------

## Loci79

It's default "ati"... and I tried switching to xorg-x11 and back... didn't help

----------

## Loci79

Does anyone have an idea?

----------

## Jaglover

See the ATI FAQ, make sure you have got everything right. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

----------

## Loci79

I tried several HowTo's (among others the two from gentoo-wiki.com and the one you posted) ...

In the HowTo you posted my card isn't mentioned (it's RV630)

- I'm using proprietary ati-drivers (but I've seen there's a new release which I'll give a try at the weekend)

- radeonhd seems to be a try worth too... last time I visited the page there was only 2d-support for my card, maybe there is now 3d too

- I'm running no "blank" Xorg but XGL (I'm using Compiz-Fusion)... maybe I'll give AIGLX a chance if radeonhd works... with ati-drivers it doesn't as far as I remember

----------

## Loci79

radeonhd is no choice at the moment...

http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd#head-d0cfd39d1b149a43f0c1d862f21f4b3ddcb43ae2

These two points are the killers...

# No 2D and 3D acceleration so far. No XVideo (needs 3D engine for scaling). Still, fullscreen video is working fluently for many users.

# No Dual Link DVI support so far.

----------

## Loci79

F*ck....

- I tried the new ati-drivers... made everything even worse.. I only get a scrambled screen...

- I tried updating to the unstable xorg-server build (1.4.0.90)... didn't get it working...

----------

## didymos

Try this device section:

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon HD2600 XT"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"

        Option      "Textured2D" "on"

        Option      "TexturedXrender" "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## Loci79

I tried it... but no effect. My Device-section now is as follows:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI 1"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BoardName   "HD 2600 XT"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1" # 0=enable, 1=fast, 2=compatible

        Option      "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

        Option      "ForceGenericCPU" "off"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

        Option      "DPMS" "off"

        Option      "no_accel" "no"

        Option      "no_dri" "no"

        #Option     "DesktopSetup" "clone"

        Option      "DesktopSetup" "single"

        Option      "EnableMonitor" "TMDS,TMDS"

        #Option      "Mode2" "1920x1080"

        #Option      "PairMode" "1280x1024+1280x1024"

        #Option      "PairMode" "1280x1024+1920x1080"

        BusID       "PCI:7:0:0"

        ## Testweise gentoo-forum

        Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"

        Option      "Textured2D" "on"

        Option      "TexturedXrender" "true"

EndSection

```

The DesktopSetup option I have included because I'm trying to get the second DVI port to work with my TV.

Could it be that I can't get it to work because xorg-server is built against mesa-header 6.5.2 and I have mesa 7.0.2 installed?

```
(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

```

----------

## Loci79

 *Loci79 wrote:*   

> Could it be that I can't get it to work because xorg-server is built against mesa-header 6.5.2 and I have mesa 7.0.2 installed?

 

Ok... in reply to my own post  :Wink: 

The mesa-version doesn't seem to be the problem. I downgraded mesa and mesa-progs to 6.5.2. The only thing changed was the "direct rendering: No"-thing in glxinfo.... before there was the hint trying it with LIBGL_VERBOSE...   :Confused: 

----------

## wltjr

DRI works fine here on my HD2600 Pro. Now for a long time, up until the recent ati-drivers-8.471.3. The log showed I had DRI on my second display. But I clearly did not, dragging windows had horrible lag on second display. Now with that version, I actually have DRI working on both displays. It always worked on the one no problem. I also not have composites, and etc in Metacity as well. No xgl.

Info

ati-drivers-8.471.3

xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5

xorg-x11-7.2

metacity-2.22.0

I don't believe mesa has anything to do with it, but for reference.

media-libs/mesa-7.0.2

Here is my config

http://dev.gentoo.org/~wltjr/misc/ati_hd2600pro_dual_desktops_xorg.conf

----------

## Loci79

Thanks wltrj!

I got DRI running with AIGLX and Compiz --- more or less....

```

loci@valhalla ~ $ fgl_fglxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

8326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1665.200 FPS

loci@valhalla ~ $ glxgears

38734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7746.646 FPS

```

Note: fgl_fglxgears shows a window but without window-decoration and heavily flickering.

I get several warnings in Xorg.0.log on visual 0x25 to 0x74

```

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

```

BUT

- Videos are flickering extremely (at least once a second)

I can't restart XDM/KDM without complete system freeze. Gentoo Wiki says this is an issue with UseInternalAGPGART. I had to set this to "no" as I haven't compiled it to the kernel. I tried compiling it in but I had to deactivate several other options to choose it and the kernel paniced always. So this was no choice.

I can't get dualscreen working but that's not that important (maybe the cause is that Screen1 has a completely different resolution). I tried several configs with different results:

- completely black screen

- completely white screen

- correct screen but extremely tiny fonts while everything else remains "normal"

----------

## Loci79

Ok. Dualscreen is working now in Clone-Mode. Unfortunately the TV (with FullHD resolution) is set to 1280x1024.

Remaining problems:

- flickering videos/movies in all players

- restarting X causes system-freeze

- context menus in some cases showing up very slow and/or closing immediately

- setting movies to fullscreen doesn't work anymore (taskbars are visible)

----------

## wltjr

I was unable to restart or log out of X before. Even now it screws up the display, but I can ssh in and reboot machine. Doesn't freeze or reboot as it did before  :Sad:  I also get flickering video, something to do with the composites and shadows. Despite using xv not gl, which composites use I believe.  Not sure about context menus, I can't full screen video because like the mplayer window, not the video window. It's shadow seems to screw things up, so that region constantly flickers and so do some others. Dual displays is harder with differing sizes. But can be done. I can replace any of my monitors with another sized one, and really don't have any issues. Do that some what commonly on my laptop when I plug it into a project vs an external monitor thats the same resolution as the laptops display.

You can try playing around with the other options. Look for other fglrx configs, and try out options you don't see in mine etc. Likely just issues with the driver though. Should get better with future release, hopefully. It seems to gradually be, thus I still have this card ,and was thinking about dumping in January, the same month I bought it  :Smile: 

----------

## Loci79

 *Loci79 wrote:*   

> Ok. Dualscreen is working now in Clone-Mode. Unfortunately the TV (with FullHD resolution) is set to 1280x1024.
> 
> Remaining problems:
> 
> - flickering videos/movies in all players
> ...

 

2 issues solved: slow context menus and movies in fullscreen are now working correctly. It was a Compiz-Fusion setting.

I can't determine if it's just the display which is b0rked after restarting X or the whole system freezes as I have no second machine from which I can ssh to this one. But MagicSysRq works in most cases (Ctrl-Print-B). The flickering videos are still there. I'll experiment with xorg-settings when I have time for it.

The Dualscreen problem with the low resolution on monitor 2 (TV) still exists...

----------

## Loci79

I solved the "flickering video" issue. It was just a xine problem. I set the video-engine to opengl and now it works. Next I'll try dual-screen, as far as I find time for it.  :Wink: 

With the latest ati-drivers the menus got somewhat slower again. At knewsticker I've seen a smaller problem. It has a white border of about 1px which is flickering a bit. Probably this comes from Compiz.

As most issues are solved, I'll set the topic to solved, too.

----------

